# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  shotgun barrel dent raiser

## Pointer

Anyone got one they don't mind loaning me? Happy to cross your palm with silver or a bottle of your favorite

----------


## Pointer

That's a no I take it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pointer

I missed the auction with no auto bid!  Did you buy them?

----------


## lophortyx

$75 should raise the dents.a competent gunsmith shouldn't charge much more.there is a bit of a skill.near enough is no substitute for an expert repair.a good man makes it look simple.

----------


## Pointer

To be honest I couldn't take this to a gunsmith. It is a project and I'm quite keen to have a crack myself. Considering I just relayed a rib on it I think knocking a dent out will be easy  :Have A Nice Day: 

Just turned up a 16 bore mandrel today at lunch, may as well follow the midway videos and make my own

----------


## lophortyx

i see you are a man of skill.the video's are good. there is an excellent article by howe "the modern gunsmith" vol 2, p346 on removing dents from barrels.i could scan and send if you require.it has all the designs to make a dent raiser.

----------


## Toby

> To be honest I couldn't take this to a gunsmith. It is a project and I'm quite keen to have a crack myself. Considering I just relayed a rib on it I think knocking a dent out will be easy 
> 
> Just turned up a 16 bore mandrel today at lunch, may as well follow the midway videos and make my own


I know this young guy in Wairoa with a hacksaw, grinder and arc welder that could make the pheasant slaying machine!

----------


## Pointer

I wouldn't go that far in regards to the 'skilled' comment lophortyx, its just that I have a grand total if $120 invested in this old underlever 16 bore, and I don't want that number to change considerably  :Grin: 

And Toby that young guy in wairoa would turn it into a bank slaying machine if he had his way. Ten points for a stylish burglary though, using a sawn off hammer gun!

----------


## Pointer

Excuse the sideways pic. Turned up a replacement firing pin while I was there

----------


## lophortyx

according to howe that metal.must be soft and polished so as it does not mark barrels. good luck.

----------


## northdude

> Attachment 39801
> 
> Excuse the sideways pic. Turned up a replacement firing pin while I was there


where do you put the batterys in it is it multi speed  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pointer

Yep. Multi speed and waterproof. Guaranteed to straighten ya bore out!

----------


## robhughes-games

make a split one with a thread that pulls a ramp into the gap and do it that way

----------


## Pointer

Yep that's exactly what I have done as per the midway videos. The pressure of the ramp was enough to lift most of the first dent, takes a lot of hammer work out of it. I also found a rawhide soft face hammer much better than  the suggested brass hammer. Although it takes longer it doesn't mark the surface, so no need to sand which is a massive no no on a Damascus barrel

----------


## Pointer

Anyone got one they don't mind loaning me? Happy to cross your palm with silver or a bottle of your favorite

----------


## Pointer

That's a no I take it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pointer

I missed the auction with no auto bid!  Did you buy them?

----------


## lophortyx

$75 should raise the dents.a competent gunsmith shouldn't charge much more.there is a bit of a skill.near enough is no substitute for an expert repair.a good man makes it look simple.

----------


## Pointer

To be honest I couldn't take this to a gunsmith. It is a project and I'm quite keen to have a crack myself. Considering I just relayed a rib on it I think knocking a dent out will be easy  :Have A Nice Day: 

Just turned up a 16 bore mandrel today at lunch, may as well follow the midway videos and make my own

----------


## lophortyx

i see you are a man of skill.the video's are good. there is an excellent article by howe "the modern gunsmith" vol 2, p346 on removing dents from barrels.i could scan and send if you require.it has all the designs to make a dent raiser.

----------


## Toby

> To be honest I couldn't take this to a gunsmith. It is a project and I'm quite keen to have a crack myself. Considering I just relayed a rib on it I think knocking a dent out will be easy 
> 
> Just turned up a 16 bore mandrel today at lunch, may as well follow the midway videos and make my own


I know this young guy in Wairoa with a hacksaw, grinder and arc welder that could make the pheasant slaying machine!

----------


## Pointer

I wouldn't go that far in regards to the 'skilled' comment lophortyx, its just that I have a grand total if $120 invested in this old underlever 16 bore, and I don't want that number to change considerably  :Grin: 

And Toby that young guy in wairoa would turn it into a bank slaying machine if he had his way. Ten points for a stylish burglary though, using a sawn off hammer gun!

----------


## Pointer

Excuse the sideways pic. Turned up a replacement firing pin while I was there

----------


## lophortyx

according to howe that metal.must be soft and polished so as it does not mark barrels. good luck.

----------


## northdude

> Attachment 39801
> 
> Excuse the sideways pic. Turned up a replacement firing pin while I was there


where do you put the batterys in it is it multi speed  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pointer

Yep. Multi speed and waterproof. Guaranteed to straighten ya bore out!

----------


## robhughes-games

make a split one with a thread that pulls a ramp into the gap and do it that way

----------


## Pointer

Yep that's exactly what I have done as per the midway videos. The pressure of the ramp was enough to lift most of the first dent, takes a lot of hammer work out of it. I also found a rawhide soft face hammer much better than  the suggested brass hammer. Although it takes longer it doesn't mark the surface, so no need to sand which is a massive no no on a Damascus barrel

----------

